# problème Bootcamp EFI 2 icônes de windows en démarrant avec alt



## naoned3 (10 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

MacBook Pro 15 pouces fin 2013 sous Big Sur 11.6.6
Windows 8.1 mis à jour en Windows 10 Pro 21H2
Je ne peux démarrer sur la partition windows via Boot Camp seulement en appuyant sur alt au démarrage.
Je pense à un problème d'EFI puisque j'ai 2 icônes de windows sans doute EFI pas mis à jour suite à installation de Windows 10.
L'effacement des fichiers temporaires de l'installation de windows n'a pas entrainé la mise à jour de l'EFI.
Je ne peux pas entrer dans le mode réparation automatique via F11

Comment puis je régler ce problème? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2022)

naoned3 a dit:


> seulement en appuyant sur alt au démarrage


Bonjour,
C'est justement comme ça qu'il faut faire


----------



## naoned3 (10 Juin 2022)

Je me suis mal expliqué. Si je choisis Bootcamp comme disque de démarrage dans les préférences système et que je redémarre, et bien l'écran reste noir car il essaie de démarrer sur une partition qui n'existe plus (d'ou les deux icônes de windows alors qu'il ne devrait  en avoir qu'une).

Comment résoudre ce problème au niveau du boot ?


----------



## naoned3 (11 Juin 2022)

Pour travailler sur windows, Je démarre avec alt, je choisis l'icône windows qui n'est pas sélectionnée : windows démarre normalement.

Je travaille sur la partition windows, j'éteints le Mac, je démarre : l'écran reste noir car le Mac démarre sur la partie windows (ce qui est normal) mais pas la bonne partition.

Sous windows je choisis redémarrer sur Mac OS. Pas de soucis, le Mac démarre normalement.

A mon avis, le problème vient du fait qu'il essaie de démarrer sur une partition fantôme qui a du être créé lors de l'installation de Windows 10 supprimée à la fin de l'installation. L'EFI n'a donc pas été mis à jour ni le processus de boot. C'est ça qui selon moi doit être réparé et je ne peux pas accéder à la réparation automatique via F11.


----------



## ericse (11 Juin 2022)

naoned3 a dit:


> Pour travailler sur windows, Je démarre avec alt, je choisis l'icône windows qui n'est pas sélectionnée : windows démarre normalement.
> Je travaille sur la partition windows, j'éteints le Mac, je démarre : l'écran reste noir car le Mac démarre sur la partie windows *(ce qui est normal)* mais pas la bonne partition.


Ce n'est pas "normal" : si tu choisis macOS comme OS par défaut, que tu démarres sur Windows avec Alt, puis que tu redémarres le Mac sans Alt, il doit redémarrer sur macOS.


----------

